# Which side of the Cardinal should I sit on? Left or right?



## Vivian (May 31, 2017)

Travelling from Cincinnati to Chicago on the Cardinal in September for the first time. Anyone know which side (coach seat) I should to catch a better view?


----------



## KmH (May 31, 2017)

Both.

Some of the good stuff is on the right side, some is on the left side.


----------



## dogbert617 (Jun 9, 2017)

At least for the part going through Indianapolis,and as you're going northbound, I'd sit on the right side so you can observe the skyline of that city very well. You may also want to do the same(sit on right) going through Lafayette, IN(neighboring city to West Lafayette, home to Purdue University), and Oxford, OH(home of Miami University-Ohio) too. Of course keep your eyes open to the left, since occasionally there will be interesting things in that direction.


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Jun 21, 2017)

I would reccomend sitting in the Cafe car, where you can see the scenery on both sides of the train, plus there is booth seating, which I like better than the regular coach seats.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 21, 2017)

norfolkwesternhenry said:


> I would reccomend sitting in the Cafe car, where you can see the scenery on both sides of the train, plus there is booth seating, which I like better than the regular coach seats.


Gonna disagree with you on this one since the Diner Lite, which serves as both a Diner and the Cafe Car,( its a Hybrid that does neither job well!) has only a few table seats for Customers and the windows suck compared to Superliner Lounges!

Amfleet IIs have very comfortable seats and you can see out both sides of the Car. If the Card was to have a Biz Class Car this would be even better since you could pick your seat and it wouldnt be as crowded!


----------

